# Puzzle



## turnkey4099 (Oct 18, 2012)

When is a door not a door?

Harry K


----------



## tanker (Oct 18, 2012)

when its ajar Scott


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 5, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> When is a door not a door?
> 
> Harry K


When it's closed and LOML goes ahead and opens it.


----------



## birdcolonel (Sep 24, 2016)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck would chuck wood?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 25, 2016)

How about a real puzzle? Here's one. I have nine dots arranged in three rows of three dots apiece, all equally spaced:
. . .
. . .
. . .

How can I connect all nine dots by drawing four straight lines without lifting my pencil?


----------



## birdcolonel (Sep 25, 2016)

By allowing the lines to go beyond the square "boundaries" if necessary.
Easier to draw than write, obviously.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 26, 2016)

birdcolonel said:


> By allowing the lines to go beyond the square "boundaries" if necessary.
> Easier to draw than write, obviously.


I think it's called thinking outside the box. Right? There are several solutions, but like many puzzles, it takes a little time to solve them.


----------



## birdcolonel (Sep 26, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> I think it's called thinking outside the box. Right? There are several solutions, but like many puzzles, it takes a little time to solve them.



Not really. In this case very little thinking is required. Just drawing outside the box.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 27, 2016)

birdcolonel said:


> Not really. In this case very little thinking is required. Just drawing outside the box.


But, nobody has posted even one of the solutions. So, I guess it's still a puzzle.


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 1, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> But, nobody has posted even one of the solutions. So, I guess it's still a puzzle.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2016)

Perfect. Note that there are several solutions. Bio-chemists call these isomers.


----------



## Man of the Woods (Nov 25, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> When is a door not a door?
> 
> Harry K


When a sign on it states: "ALWAYS KEEP DOOR CLOSED". If it is always closed, it is a wall instead!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 26, 2016)

Here's an interesting one:
I have a fox, a Canada goose, and a bag of shelled corn. I need to transport all three across a river using a canoe, but the canoe can only carry me and one of the three each time. Also, if I leave the fox alone with the goose, the fox will eat the goose and if I leave the goose alone with the corn, the goose will eat the corn.

How can I get all three across the river intact?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's an interesting one:
> I have a fox, a Canada goose, and a bag of shelled corn. I need to transport all three across a river using a canoe, but the canoe can only carry me and one of the three each time. Also, if I leave the fox alone with the goose, the fox will eat the goose and if I leave the goose alone with the corn, the goose will eat the corn.
> 
> How can I get all three across the river intact?



feed the corn to the goose, the goose to the fox, pick up the fox and cross the river.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 27, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> feed the corn to the goose, the goose to the fox, pick up the fox and cross the river.


That's the best wrong answer I have ever read -- by far. I'm in stitches.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 29, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's an interesting one:
> I have a fox, a Canada goose, and a bag of shelled corn. I need to transport all three across a river using a canoe, but the canoe can only carry me and one of the three each time. Also, if I leave the fox alone with the goose, the fox will eat the goose and if I leave the goose alone with the corn, the goose will eat the corn.
> 
> How can I get all three across the river intact?


Take the goose across, return.
Take the corn across, bring the goose back on return.
Take the fox across, return.
Take goose across.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 30, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Take the goose across, return.
> Take the corn across, bring the goose back on return.
> Take the fox across, return.
> Take goose across.


On the nose. Ray scores again! Note that you must transport the goose across the river three times. I think it takes seven trips across the river in the canoe to get the job done. You paddle the canoe twice by yourself with no cargo on board.


----------

